# Car looks



## Willeat50 (Oct 26, 2017)

Do window tint and after market chrome 20” rims matter on your Uber/Lyft car ?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I think it makes you look like an idiot, like you'll be spending a lot of time and money fixing/replacing rims after your low profile tires take a curb or a pothole.

Dark windows? What are you trying to hide/conceal? (That would be my thinking if you drove up to me if I was your pax)


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I refuse to drive a car without tint. The sun and people behind me with brights on or even just brighter headlights drive me nuts 

20inch rims are standard on cars now a days so Noone with care


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Agree with UberDezNutz , I drive 22" with 305/40/22 Tires on them. I got legal Tint all the way around, it is a must have in CA.
Does it matter?
Don't think so, since I had the Tint and Wheels on my Ride before I even started driving for Uber/Lyft.
It is just my personal taste. None of my Cars ever had stock Rims on them. LOL!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Agree with UberDezNutz , I drive 22" with 305/40/22 Tires on them. I got legal Tint all the way around, it is a must have in CA.
> Does it matter?
> Don't think so, since I had the Tint and Wheels on my Ride before I even started driving for Uber/Lyft.
> It is just my personal taste. None of my Cars ever had stock Rims on them. LOL!


I just don't know how people drive around without tint , it's insane . I don't think it needs to be crazy dark I usually do 20% all around

Most the times when I buy cars without tint I'm making an appointment the same day as I just can't do it . One of my recent purchases had tint on the back but not the front windows so I went a few months but even that use to drive me crazy when the sun is beating down on your through the windows


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

My Accord came standard with good looking (imo) 19" wheels with 235/40/19 tires, but I'd never spend money on wheels for my Prius unless it was absolutely necessary. If you have a car that you sometimes uber in - then I'd say go ahead and make it yours. But if this is your main hustle - I personally wouldn't spend money on rims and tires that are going to go over 200+ miles per day of potholes and a ton of opportunities to get curbed.
The less money you spend in repairs the more you pocket - in general bigger rims = bigger tires = more expensive tires = less money for you to take home.

Tint, on the other hand, I would consider a necessity. Driving at night, its nice to not have your eyes roasted by other cars poorly aimed LED aftermarket bulbs. During the day, it keeps your car cooler on the inside and most quality tints reject UV rays (no left arm cancer?). If you're sleeping in your car like half the drivers in SF then 5% rear tint gives you privacy.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Good Points, thatridesharegirl !
But, you know UberDezNutz and me, we like Cars. Like to sometimes "customize" them.
Make em look "a little better" than the Rest. And we work on them, too.
I like to come out of a Store, and immediately know where my Car is. Because it looks better (imo) than the other Cars in my Class.
It really has nothing to do with Uber or Lyft. The Car stands out.
It is just another Bonus, if you ask me.
And I had a lot of compliments from my Passengers how cool my Car is or how nice (Females) it is.
Win-Win for me.
If other Folks think it makes me look stupid because I have 22 inch wheels, so what?
I could give a flying F...k.
Cheers!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> Good Points, thatridesharegirl !
> But, you know UberDezNutz and me, we like Cars. Like to sometimes "customize" them.
> Make em look "a little better" than the Rest. And we work on them, too.
> I like to come out of a Store, and immediately know where my Car is. Because it looks better (imo) than the other Cars in my Class.
> ...


I agree with you. I work on my cars too - so no need to talk down to me - while I keep my Prius Stock, my Accord looks better than the rest. When I drive my Accord I get compliments from the males and females too.

The question was "Do window tint and after market chrome 20" rims matter on your Uber/Lyft car ?". 
Well - matter to who? The driver? Sure. But will it make you more in tips? Do you passengers EXPECT it? Probably not.

All I'm saying is that I make significantly less money driving my modded, leather, tinted, badass looking vehicle than I do my stock shit-mobile. And for the record - I make better tips driving the shit-mobile. I was just pointing out some practical financial considerations - clearly if someone has to ask the question they don't personally car that strongly about aesthetics - otherwise they wouldn't ask and just do it like you and I have already done.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> so no need to talk down to me


That was not my intention at all, thatridesharegirl .
Well, we must agree to disagree then, because I think better looking Cars make better Tips. There are Threads on UP about this topic.


Edit: And yes I see you posted in one of them, lol.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Willeat50 said:


> Do window tint and after market chrome 20" rims matter on your Uber/Lyft car ?


Tint lets you lurk in sunny places during the day and scary places at night.

For wheels, big tire / small wheel combos last longer and aren't as prone to collecting curb damage


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I think it makes you look like an idiot, like you'll be spending a lot of time and money fixing/replacing rims after your low profile tires take a curb or a pothole.
> 
> Dark windows? What are you trying to hide/conceal? (That would be my thinking if you drove up to me if I was your pax)


Interesting take....out here in the desert, we prefer tint because it cuts the harsh sunlight coming into the cabin.


----------

